# Confectioner's glaze application methods



## westrock (Dec 5, 2012)

I need to apply Confectioner's glaze to a large quantity of hard crack, boiled sugar castings, and was wondering if there is an efficient means to do so.  Using a brush is very slow, dipping into a container of glaze seems like it might waste product.  I was wondering if anyone has airbrushed or sprayed Confectioner's glaze?


----------



## chefron (May 14, 1999)

I'm disinclined to apply the glaze with an expensive airbrush as Confectioner's Glaze is like glue and I fear its impact upon my nozzle and needle. You can buy a separate product for clearing the glaze from Amazon.com but it costs more than the glaze itself does.

Alternatively, you can buy food grade shellac in an aerosol can, but that will cost a good deal. ChefRubber.com has the best price I could find.


----------



## westrock (Dec 5, 2012)

ChefRon,

It looks like dipping the product is the only efficient solution in this case.  I've looked at aerosol cans of glaze; and you're right, they are too expensive for the volume that I have to use.   The confectioner's glaze on ChefRubber is about $45.00 for 15 oz; do you know where I can buy quarts or litres of glaze for the best price.....George


----------



## kenders (Jul 30, 2012)

To do volume the best solution, rather than brushing, is the use of a professional electric spray gun. The KREBS LM45 does what brushing (and paint guns) can't! The high performance LM45 is able to apply even the most viscous materials- a perfect chocolate spray gun, or for jams, sauces and thick materials. - and no need for compressed air. This model should also be selected if spraying large volumes of material when the vacuum power of the LM45 can provide a direct feed from a larger floor based container by using the extension tube.

KREBS LM45: https://www.krebsswitzerland.com/pr...food-spray-gun-high-power/LM45-food-spray-gun

In addition to spraying thick materials, this "food safe" certified handheld gun also provides fast and accurate greasing of baking sheets & tins or can be used for any number of materials and applications. It is fast, economical, accurate and food industry approved; the alternative to the brush or non food regulation compliant paint gun. This model is used throughout the food industry- Bakeries, Cake shops, Butchers, Hotels, Hospitals, Canteens, Restaurants, Food Factories and Fast Food outlets.


----------



## supervee (Jun 22, 2016)

Where might one buy food-grade shellac in the first place? I'm looking to seal some cake toppers and none of the shellac you can buy in stores is considered food grade.


----------

